

Django 1.0 alpha 2 released - arthurk
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2008/aug/08/10-alpha-2/

======
zain
I'm so glad to see Django inching closer to a real release. Their last release
(0.96) is woefully old, so the only choice most developers have is to pick a
random SVN trunk revision and develop against that. Deploying an SVN Head
build of anything to production is just plain scary.

~~~
iamelgringo
Django has a much different culture in regards to releases. It just takes a
little getting used to. In Django-land, sticking with the .96 release is
what's plain scary.

They release, bugfix and update very frequently. They just don't bother to
make a big deal about packaging individual releases. From what I understand,
most production web sites are using Django's latest trunk svn release, not
some "random trunk revision". Almost all of the documentation reflects the
changes in the latest svn release.

